# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] LNB

## OBIVAN1

Καλημέρα φίλοι.
Σε δορυφορικό που έπιανε πρώτα  Nova και τώρα άλλαξε και  είναι κεντραρισμενο για Eutelsat 9 για OTETV Παίζει ρόλο το LNB σε περίπτωση του σήματος? Διότι με πεδίομέτρο το σήμα έρχεται κανονικά ενώ στον δέκτη του OTETV  δείχνει 0%
Ευχαριστω

----------


## manolo

Όταν λες το LNB τι εννοείς; Οτι πρέπει να έβαζες διαφορετικό για άλλο δορυφόρο; Αν εννοείς αυτό, η απάντηση είναι όχι δεν παίζει ρόλο. Το ίδιο LNB μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί είτε για τον Hotbird είτε για τον Eutelsat είτε για όλους τους δορυφόρους αυτού του γεωστατικού τόξου. Το πεδιόμετρό σου είναι επαγγελματικό ή αυτά των 200-300 ευρώ; Θέλω να πω δηλαδή κάνει και αναγνώριση δορυφόρου;; Γιατί μάλλον έχει συντονίσει σε ίδια συχνότητα παρακείμενου δορυφόρου και σου δείχνει S/N, BER, κλπ. κι εσύ νομίζεις ότι έχει συντονίσει στον Eutelsat ενώ είσαι σε 'διπλανό' δορυφόρο που απλά χρησιμοποιεί ίδια ή ίδιες συχνότητες με τον Eutelsat.

----------


## ezizu

Με δεδομένα :
α)ότι το πιάτο - LNB είναι σωστά κεντραρισμένο - ρυθμισμένο   στον σωστό δορυφόρο και έχουμε σωστές στάθμες (σε διαφορετικές συχνότητες και πολώσεις) σε μέτρηση με το πεδιόμετρο (στο καλώδιο που συνδέεται στο δέκτη)  και 
β) έγιναν  σωστά όλες οι διαδικασίες - ρυθμίσεις  στον δέκτη 
τότε λογικά ο δέκτης έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## ezizu

Επειδή το είδα μετά την απάντηση που σου έγραψα....καλό είναι να μην ανοίγεις πολλά θέματα, σε διαφορετικές κατηγορίες, για την ίδια ερώτηση .
Φιλικά.

----------


## OBIVAN1

Ευχαριστώ Manolo. Έχω το Trimax 3500. Έχει ένδειξη και τις μοίρες μόλις πιάσει δορυφόρο.

----------


## OBIVAN1

Ευχαριστώ ezizu.

----------

ezizu (07-04-20)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Καλημέρα φίλοι.
> Σε δορυφορικό που έπιανε πρώτα  Nova και τώρα άλλαξε και  είναι κεντραρισμενο για Eutelsat 9 για OTETV Παίζει ρόλο το LNB σε περίπτωση του σήματος? Διότι με πεδίομέτρο το σήμα έρχεται κανονικά ενώ στον δέκτη του OTETV  δείχνει 0%
> Ευχαριστω


Καλημέρα το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην έχει γίνει σωστά η σκόπευση, βλέπεις ένα κανάλι ελεύθερο π.χ την βουλή,αν όχι μέτρησε με την συχνότητα 12476 H/27500 βρες τις 9 μοίρες, και μετά  βάλε την 12054 H/27500 SR
και δες το κανάλι της Βουλής η το 4Ε που είναι ελεύθερα και τότε θα είσαι σωστά από  δορυφόρο και μετά κάνεις τα άλλα βήματα

----------


## manolo

Παρακαλώ Χρήστο, να 'σαι καλά. Ναι το ξέρω το πεδιόμετρό σου. Καλό μηχάνημα αλλά δεν κάνει αναγνώριση δορυφόρου. Πολύ πιθανόν να έχεις πάθει αυτό που σου έγραψα στο post #2. Έχεις συντονίσει σε παρακείμενο δορυφόρο. Στρίψε λίγο το πιάτο σου δεξιά, αριστερά και μη ξεχνάς και τη γωνία skew του LNB σου.

----------


## OBIVAN1

Το CCTV4 από ότι θυμάμαι  το κινέζικο το πιάνει 11996V 27500

----------


## OBIVAN1

Πιανω στα ελεύθερα στην 11996V 27500 τα CCTV.

----------


## manolo

Βλέπεις εικόνα κανονικά από το κανάλι στο πεδιόμετρο;;

----------


## OBIVAN1

Ναι κανονικά με καλή στάθμη

----------

mikemtb73 (02-06-20)

----------


## maik65

καλησπερα,νομιζω πως θελει αναβαθμιση ο δεκτης.Παρε τηλ την υποστηριξη της OTETV θα σου πουν τι να κανεις.

----------


## OBIVAN1

Σ ευχαριστώ maik

----------

